# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kürt Kızı Müyesser...

## bozok

*Kürt Kızı Müyesser...*




Gazeteci *Müyesser Yıldız*, Adıyamanlı bir Kürt ailenin 6 çocuğundan biri olarak dünyaya geldiğinde, köyde okuma yazma ve Türkçe bilen kimse yoktu. Kız çocuklarının kaderi, on beş yaşına gelmeden kocaya verilmek, 16'sında anne, 30'unda büyükkanne olmak ve dayakla, yoksullukla geçen çileli ömrünü ortalama 50 yaşında doktorsuz, bakımsız, ilaçsız, acılar içinde tamamlamaktı...

Müyesser'in anası, o çaresiz haliyle bu kadere razı olmak istemedi. Kızlarının da kendi yazgısını paylaşmalarından hep korktu ama biliyordu ki gücü yetmeyecek, kızları daha çocuk yaşta kucağından koparılıp kocaya verilecekti. 

*şöyle dahiyane bir çözüm üretti kendince:* 

üevresinde kızlarıyla yaşıt ne kadar akraba ve komşu erkek çocuk varsa, hepsini sırayla emzirdi. Böylece, kızlar biraz büyüyüp de köyden talip çıktığında *"Onlar süt kardeş, birbirlerine düşmezler"* diyebildi. Kızları "kısmetsiz" bırakarak akraba evliliği yapmaktan ve köyden kalmaktan kurtardı. Canını dişine takıp her birini okula gönderdi; aç kaldı, dayak yedi, çile çekti ama evlatlarının geleceğinden bir gün olsun taviz vermedi. 

İmkansız şartlarda 6 çocuğuna da üniversite tahsili yaptırmayı başaran o mübarek ana şimdi Ankara'da alzheimer hastalığının pençesinde boğuşuyor. Kendisine bir bebek gibi bakan, saçlarını tarayan, masallar anlatan, uyutmadan başından ayrılmayan Müyesser'ini bir gün görmese kuş gibi çırpınıyor. üaresiz ve güçsüz kalana kadar kendisini ruh kafesinin duvarlarına çarpıp duruyor...

Kendisine hiç bir şey söylenmediği halde ana yüreği hissetti ve Müyesser'in gözaltına alındığı gün ziyaretine gelenlere *"Bu deli kız başınıza ne işler açtı?"* diye sordu. Herkes şaşırıp kaldı, nasıl hissedebildiği anlaşılmadı. Ana böyle dedi ve sonra sustu, kendi dünyasına döndü. Ağzından o gün bu gündür tek kelime çıkmıyor...

Müyesser'e iki saat boyunca* "Falanca kişiyi neden tanıyorsunuz", "şu haberi ne amaçla yazdınız", "şu yazınızda ne demek istediniz"* gibi sorular sorduktan sonra *"terör örgütü ile bağlantı*" kanısına vardılar ve gecenin 3'ünde tutukladılar. Aralarında Müyesser'in can ciğer arkadaşlarından hiç ayırmadığı, her sıkıntılarına koştuğu bir takım insan müsveddelerinin de bulunduğu tipler şimdi, *"Canım, belli ki savcıların elinde güçlü deliller var, bekleyelim görelim"* diye yazılar yazıyorlar...

*"Bekleyelim, görelim"* diyenler, dört yıldır yapılan "Ergenekon" duruşmalarına bir kere olsun gitmiyorlar orada yüzlerce_ "delilin_" nasıl çürütüldüğünü biliyorlar ama yazmıyorlar....Tertemiz hayatların karartılmasını sapkın bir zevkle izleyip fil dişi kulelerinde ahkam kesiyorlar. 

Ve hiç utanmadan, yüzleri kızarmadan Müyesser gibi halktan insanları *"statükoculukla", "ayrıcalıklı egemen*" olmakla, *"Beyaz Türklük'le*" suçluyorlar. Böyle iftiralar atarken bir yandan iktidarın bütün imkanlarından azgınca yararlanıp banka hesaplarını kabartıyorlar..

Müyesser hayatında bir gün bile kendini düşünmedi. Cefakar Kürt kadınlarının bütün özelliklerine sahipti. Her ortamda evsahibi, her sıkıntılı durumda öne düşendi. Meclis kulisinde üç kişiyi bir arada görünce hemen* "üay getireyim*" diye koşardı. Getirdiği çayları evindeymiş gibi kendi elleriyle ikram eder, şekeri az olmuş diyene şeker, "ben açık içmem" diyene demlik koştururdu. 

Ankara'nın görüp görebileceği en bilgili, en iyi gazetecilerinden biriydi. Tarihi, devleti, kurumları, bürokrasiyi, mevzuatı, güncel siyaseti çok iyi bilirdi. 

Hitabeti ve kalemi çok güçlüydü. Ankara'nın bütün kütüphanelerini evinin odaları gibi tanır, nerde hangi eser var, hangi mevzuat hangi kurumun arşivinde bulunur iyi bilirdi. Pek çok genç gazeteciyi yetiştirdi, araştırma yapmayı öğretti, gözden kaçan haber konularına dikkatlerini çekti. İşini her zaman en iyi şekilde yaptı. Basın Müşaviri iken bizlere kök söktürdü. Onun sorumlu olduğu birimlerden kolay biçimde hiç haber alamadık ama işini iyi yapan gazetecilere asla engel çıkarmadı. Doğru haberi patronu istiyor diye yalanlamadı. Yalan haberi şevkimizi kırmamak için tekzip etmemeye çalıştı ama doğru bilgi edinme yöntemleri konusunda bizleri de hep eğitti. Basın müşaviri iken elinden çok zor haber koparılan Müyesser, gazeciyken haberi en sağlam biçimde koparan gazeteci oldu.

İstanbul'da üç gün misafirim oldu. Bir sabah elektrik süpürgesinin sesiyle uyandım. Baktım, Müyesser sabah erken kalkıp evi pırıl pırıl yapmış. Mutfaktan tertemiz kokular, ışıltılar geliyor. Bu arada bir "yabancının" halıları kaldırıp paspasları balkona çıkardığını gören evin kedisi Badi, durumdan işkillenip hır çıkarmış. Kalktım ki Badi ile Müyesser kavga ediyorlar. Badi, Müyesser'in elindeki paspası almaya çalışıyor..

(_Badi ile bu şekilde tanışan Müyesser'in kanına bir da hayvan sevgisi girdi. Ankara'ya döner dönmez o kadar işinin gücünün arasında kendisini bir de sahipsiz hayvanlara adadı. ODTü ormanında yaşam mücadelesi veren tilkilere kar, kış demeden her gün yiyecek taşıdı. Tilkiler, vicdanı ve Allah'ı olmayan bir takım hainlerce zehirlendiler, Müyesser aylarca gözyaşı döktü.)_

"*Yahu Müyesser ne yaptın! Misafir sen misin, ben miyim..."*

*"Sen benim gönlümün misafirisin kurban*" deyip bir de önüme kahvaltı koydu.

Evi temizleyip kahvaltı hazırlamakla kalmamış, iki tane de makale yazmıştı. 

O günlerde *"100 Yılın Hesabı/Türk'ü Tasfiye Projesi*" adlı kitabını yayını hazırlıyordu. Kahvaltı ederken güldü, "*Farkında mısın, Türklüğün akıbeti, benim gibi bir Kürt'le, senin gibi bir üerkes'e dert oluyor"* dedi. 
Benim dedelerim de 150 yıl önce Kafkasya'da topraklarından zorla koparılmış, zorla dolduruldukları gemilerde açlıktan ve hastalıktan kırılmış, ölülerini Karadeniz'e kefensiz atmak zorunda kalmışlardı.Bilir misiniz, üerkesler bu yüzden balık yemezler. Sevdiklerinin cansız bedenleri Karadeniz'de balıklara yem olduğundan, balık kokusundan tiksinirler. Yaşlı annem, evde balık piştiğinde hala ağzını, burnunu tülbentlerle kapatıp odasına çekilir. 

ülülerini denize attılar. Limanlarda kurulan pazarlarda çocuklarını sırf yaşasınlar, bir yuvaları olsun diye çocuksuz ailelere verdiler. üocuğun geri dönmemek üzere bir yabancıya teslim etmek zorunda kalan analardan dayanamayıp intihar edenler, inme inenler oldu. Yüzlerce yıllık altın kemerlerini, gümüş kamalarını iki domates, bir ekmek karşılığında pazarlarda sattılar. 

Yurdunu kaybetmenin ne demek olduğunu üerkesler'den daha iyi kimse bilemez. İşte onun içindir ki, kendilerine yurdunu, yuvasını açan, eşit ve itibarlı vatandaş statüsü veren, en stratejik kurumlarının yönetimini teslim eden, güzel ve iffetli kızlarını el üstünde tutan, "üerkes gelin aldım" diye övünen Türk Millet'ine her zaman vefa duydular. Kendilerini bu büyük milletin bağrından koparmaya çalışanların oyunlarına gelmediler. 

Müyesser'in Kürtleri, zaten bu toprakların çocuklarıydı. Emperyalizmin bütün alçakça oyunlarına rağmen, onlar da Türk Millet'inin bağrından koparılmayı reddettiler.Bölücülük en güçlü olduğu dönemlerde bile bizi birbirimizden ayırmayı başaramadı. Maalesef karşılıklı kan da döküldü ama yine de birbirimizden kopmadık. Allah'ın izniyle bundan sonra da kopmayacağız.

Kürt kızı Müyesser ile üerkes kızı Fatma, Türklüğü bu derece önemsiyorlar ve yeryüzünden silinmesinden korkuyorlarsa, bilinsin ki *Türklük* "ırkçılıkla", bazı şuursuzların yakıştırmaya çalıştığı gibi "faşistlikle" uzaktan yakından alakası olan bir kavram değildir. 

Türklük, özgür ve onurlu yaşamanını adıdır. Türklük eşitliğin, vefanın, dünyanın en güzel coğrafyasında güven içinde yaşamanın adıdır. 

Biz, kaderimizi büyük Türk Milleti'nden ayırıp kurda kuşa yem olacak kadar aklımızı peynir ekmekle yemedik. üocuklarımızı, "Sen Kürt'sün", "Sen üerkes'sin"...

"*Ama sen TüRK'SüN*" diyerek büyüteceğiz. 

Mustafa Kemal'den böyle öğrendik; bu bilincin nesillerden kazınmasına kanımız, canımız, hayatlarımız pahasına izin vermeyiz. 

"Türk'ü Tasfiye Projesi"ni yazan Kürt kızı Müyesser'in tutuklanması, sembolik biçimde "Ergenekon" ismi verilmiş olan bu alçakça tertibin Türklüğü bu topraklardan süpürme planı olduğunu bir kez daha ortaya koymuştur. 

*Başaramayacaklar.* 

*Bu böyle bilinsin*.. 


*Kaynak:* Fatma Sibel Yüksek /Açık İstihbarat


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 8 Mart 2011

----------

